# ASUS lehnt Garantie ab!!!



## Michu (30. April 2011)

*Hallo Leute*

Habe mir vor 9 Monate nen Asus gerät gekauft 
Ist jedoch nach einige Zeit kaputt gegangen...
Ging einfach nicht richtig zu oft Blue screen und und...
Habe es Asus eingeliefert jedoch bekomme ich ne Rechnung preisvorschlag von 589€
Zu info habe 600 für den bezahlt bei karstadt...
Ne Frechheit von Asus

Was kann ich tun

Lg
Michu


----------



## GxGamer (30. April 2011)

Ein paar Infos wären vielleicht hilfreich.
Zum Beispiel WAS du gekauft hast, von wann und von wo die Rechnung ist.
Und ob das nicht vielleicht Eigenverschulden war (Kaffee übers Notebook)?

So ist das nur ein reiner Flamethread.
Keine Infos, nur Gemecker, ändere den Post mal bitte so ab, das man dir helfen kann ohne jede Kleinigkeit zu hinterfragen.


----------



## mattinator (30. April 2011)

Wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe, bekommst Du anstelle der 600 € Kaufpreis nach 9 Monanten nur noch 589 € zurück ? Wahrscheinlich nicht mal ein nachweisbarer Hardware-Defekt, da bist Du doch gut dabei. Bestand das Problem von anfang an, auch mit Herstellung des Urzustandes der Installation ?


----------



## Forseti (30. April 2011)

Hört sich eher so an, als ob er 589€ für die Reparatur bezahlen soll


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. April 2011)

Ich denke auch das er einen Kostenvoranschlag meint. 11 Zloty Verlust in 9 Monaten würde wohl jeder verkraften ohne die Suppenküche aufsuchen zu müßen. Vielleicht nennst du erstmal das Gerät und warum die eine Gehwährleistung abgelehnt wird


----------



## Gast1111 (30. April 2011)

Ich bin mir sicher Doktor [Asus] hilft dir sobald du genauers postest


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. April 2011)

Sag mal, um was es genau geht und warte einfach mal, was der Asus Staff sagt, der ist Montag bestimmt online.


----------



## Michu (1. Mai 2011)

Hallo

Sorry für den ungenaue Beitrag 

Also habe mir vor 9 Monate bei Karstadt.de einen Laptop gekauft.

Model: Asus x701

Hat jedoch nach einiger Zeit den Geist aufgegeben ging einfach Nicht mehr,denke es lag am mainboard das problem war von Anfang an es schaltete sich später einfach nicht mehr an

Es wurde kein Kaffe oder dergleichen über den Laptop übergossen 

Hab es Asus eingeliefert :
Jetzt nach 3 Wochen bekomme ich ne Rechnung / Kostenvoranschlag von 589€ für die Reparatur 

Oder für den rückversand ohne Reparatur 39€

Grund:Fremdeinwirkung  / eigenverschulden

War geschockt und hab mich gefragt was sind das den für verbrecher

Was kann ich tun ?

Danke Schonmal

Lg
Michu


----------



## Gast1111 (1. Mai 2011)

Hmm da geb ich dir Recht, mal schauen was Doktor dazu sagt?


----------



## Zaucher (1. Mai 2011)

mattinator schrieb:


> Bestand das Problem von anfang an, auch mit Herstellung des Urzustandes der Installation ?


 


Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Vielleicht nennst du erstmal das Gerät und warum die eine Gehwährleistung abgelehnt wird


 


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sag mal, um was es genau geht?



@TE: Andere Post sind dir anscheinen egal. Leute gibts


----------



## Michu (1. Mai 2011)

Hab es oben korrigiert


----------



## Zaucher (1. Mai 2011)

Michu schrieb:


> Hallo
> Hat jedoch nach einiger Zeit den Geist aufgegeben ging einfach Nicht mehr,denke es lag am mainboard das problem war von Anfang an


 
Was heißt genau ging nicht mehr? Bluescreen, freeze, ließ sich nicht mehr anschalten?
Wurden diese zu leistenden Beträge via email bestätigt?
Unerklärlich wieso man 39€ für Rückversand zahlen soll.


----------



## Michu (1. Mai 2011)

Zaucher schrieb:
			
		

> Was heißt genau ging nicht mehr? Bluescreen, freeze, ließ sich nicht mehr anschalten?
> Wurden diese zu leistenden Beträge via email bestätigt?
> Unerklärlich wieso man 39€ für Rückversand zahlen soll.



Bluescreen freeze ja ging nicht mehr an
Ja das Frage ich mich auch wieso ich für den  rückversand 39€ zahlen soll

Wie gesagt ne Frechheit von Asus
Die frage ist jetzt Was ich tun kann?


----------



## PierreSacher[ASUS] (2. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
bitte teile mir mal deine RMA Nummer oder die Seriennummer des Gerätes mit dann schau ich mir den Fall mal an.


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (2. Mai 2011)

//edit

ok Pierre war schneller.


----------



## Michu (3. Mai 2011)

Ok Moment Suche die raus


----------



## Michu (3. Mai 2011)

SN:9CN0AS0390894A

Hoffe die reicht aus


Danke


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (3. Mai 2011)

Hallo Michu,

irgendetwas scheint mit deiner Seriennummer nicht zu stimmen, bitte Prüf diese noch mal genau.
Alternativ muss es ja auch eine Reparaturnummer von uns geben, diese kannst du uns auch geben.


----------



## Michu (3. Mai 2011)

SN:9CN0AS03908949A

SO jetzt ist die richtig
Ja das Schreiben hab ich von Asus wieder  an Asus eingeschickt 
Wo die etc Reparatur Nummer draufstand
Hoffe die SN Nummer (oben) reicht aus

Lg michu


----------



## PierreSacher[ASUS] (3. Mai 2011)

okay danke. ich schau mir den Fall an und melde mich dann bei dir


----------



## PierreSacher[ASUS] (3. Mai 2011)

Also ich hab mir gerade mal Bilder vom Schaden angeschaut.
Der USB Port ist ausgebrochen.
Es tut mir leid aber das ist in der tat kein Garantiefall.


----------



## r|sen_ (3. Mai 2011)

Autschn... Da hing wohl ein Kabel noch drin, als jmd. dagegen gelaufen ist und das Book damit runtergerissen hat...


----------



## Bruce112 (3. Mai 2011)

typische versicherungsfall Haftpflichtversicherung 
dein Freundin hatt den kabel nicht gesehen und ist drübergestolpert +hatt den Laptop mit gerisssen 
ganz einfach .Die schuldigen sind immer zu finden entweder die Frau oder Freundin ist es .

Die sache ist nur schon überdominisiert neu kostet es 600 euro reparatur 589 euro 

frag doch mal ne Laptop werkstatt


----------



## Michu (3. Mai 2011)

Hallo also USB Port ist von passiert ist klar
Aber die andern merkmale auch von mir oder wie
Unverschämt sowas
Ich Wunsche das die Schäden die nicht von mir verursacht wurden
Repariert werden


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. Mai 2011)

Michu schrieb:


> Hallo also USB Port ist von passiert ist klar
> Aber die andern merkmale auch von mir oder wie
> Unverschämt sowas


 
Du weißt aber schon, dass du mit einem mechanisch beschädigten USB Port das Board abschiessen kannst?
Da du dann wunderbare Kurzschlüße mit der 5 Volt Leitung produzieren kannst.


----------



## Michu (3. Mai 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon, dass du mit einem mechanisch beschädigten USB Port das Board abschiessen kannst?
> Da du dann wunderbare Kurzschlüße mit der 5 Volt Leitung produzieren kannst.


 
Hallo ja aber das war nicht der Grund für die Einlieferung
Es auch nicht funktioniert als der Port drin war.

Die sollen es reparieren wenn auch ohne Port
Was das für service man man echt unverschämt


----------



## PierreSacher[ASUS] (3. Mai 2011)

wie gesagt ich Mail dir mal die Bilder.
Das kann ich nicht auf Garantie laufen lassen tut mir leid.
Wie ist der defekt denn entstanden?


----------



## PierreSacher[ASUS] (3. Mai 2011)

Teil mir bitte per PN deine Mail Addy mit


----------



## Infin1ty (3. Mai 2011)

> Hallo ja aber das war nicht der Grund für die Einlieferung
> Es auch nicht funktioniert als der Port drin war.
> 
> Die sollen es reparieren wenn auch ohne Port
> Was das für service man man echt unverschämt



Ich würde lieber mal ruhig bleiben  Ist doch schon
ein ziemlich guter Service von Asus dass sie in einem Internet Forum
Support anbieten.

Und was ist daran unverschämt wenn Asus ein NB nicht repariert
welches mechanische Schäden hat ? Und wie willst du denn
beweisen dass es auch bevor der USB Port abgebrochen ist
es nicht funktionierte


----------



## Michu (3. Mai 2011)

Hallo

Also nochmal an alle:

Der Laptop ging ganz normal ohne Komplikation 
Der USB Port ist abgebrochen weil zufällig mal von meinen kleinen Neffen der USB stick
Falsch reingesteckt wurde. 

Der Laptop streikte von Anfang an der stürzte Imme ab

Internet forum service von Asus ist spitze

Jedoch der sonstige service mehr als katastrophal


----------



## derseppl (3. Mai 2011)

Also das:


Michu schrieb:


> Der Laptop ging ganz normal ohne Komplikation


und das:


> Der Laptop streikte von Anfang an der stürzte Imme ab


sind doch recht wiedersprüchliche Aussagen, oder? Also was jetzt, ging er von Anfang an nicht richtig oder lief er einwandfrei bis er dann defekt war? 
So oder so: 9 Monate mit einem halb defektem Gerät rumlaufen ist unklug (einfach innerhalb der ersten 6 Monate zum Händler und gut ist) und wenn der erst nach einem gewissem Zeitraum nach der Beschädigung kaputt gegangen ist kann es immer noch an dem beschädigtem USB-Port liegen.


----------



## Michu (3. Mai 2011)

Hallo

Googelt mal Asus Kundenservice 
Ist einer der schlechtesten service

Trotz Garantie wird mein Laptop nicht repariert ist das korrekt 
NEIN IST ES NICHT

das beste ist der Reparatur Preis Von 589€
Ich bitte euch Neupreis 599€ 

Aber verehrt mal weiter Asus mal sehen was dann passiert wenn euch was passiert


----------



## Bierseppi (3. Mai 2011)

> Jedoch der sonstige service mehr als katastrophal


Das stimmt


----------



## Michu (3. Mai 2011)

derseppl schrieb:


> Also das:
> 
> und das:
> sind doch recht wiedersprüchliche Aussagen, oder? Also was jetzt, ging er von Anfang an nicht richtig oder lief er einwandfrei bis er dann defekt war?
> So oder so: 9 Monate mit einem halb defektem Gerät rumlaufen ist unklug (einfach innerhalb der ersten 6 Monate zum Händler und gut ist) und wenn der erst nach einem gewissem Zeitraum nach der Beschädigung kaputt gegangen ist kann es immer noch an dem beschädigtem USB-Port liegen.





Also nochmal für die ganz schlauen hier
Der Laptop ging immer schlecht habe denn wenig benutzt 
Da ich oft im ausland bin und da arbeite

Hatte eben Zeit und dann Asus eingeliefert 
Wo ich Zeit hatte


----------



## zøtac (3. Mai 2011)

Du kannst jetzt auch "Gigabyte Kundenservice", "MSI Kundenservice" etc. Googeln, da wirste auch 500 Seiten voller Hassparolen finden. 
Wenn man zufrieden mit dem Support ist schreibt man das normalerweise nicht überall rein 

Ich für meinen Teil war immer sehr zufrieden mit dem ASUS Support, hab z.B. nen Board mit Mechanischer Beschädigung (welche NICHT von mir Stammte) innerhalb von 2 Wochen ersetzt bekommen ohne irgend welche Komplikationen. 


Und für selbst verursachte, Mechanische Beschädigungen gibts natürlich keine Garantie. Wenns jemand anderes war dann ist die Versicherung dafür zuständig und nicht ASUS  
Kein anderer Hersteller würde dir das MB auf Garantie reparieren, also pass mal bitte nen bisschen auf was du hier sagst 

Grüße


----------



## C.C.[ASUS] (3. Mai 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> Du kannst jetzt auch "Gigabyte Kundenservice", "MSI Kundenservice" etc. Googeln, da wirste auch 500 Seiten voller Hassparolen finden.
> Wenn man zufrieden mit dem Support ist schreibt man das normalerweise nicht überall rein


 
Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, Negatives zu finden ist immer leichter als Positives.

Ich denke Pierre wird morgen noch mal genauer nachfragen und evtl auch noch ein paar mehr Bilder anfordern.


----------



## Low (3. Mai 2011)

Was regst du dich auf? 6 Monte sind rum. Du bist jetzt in der Beweispflicht. Hättest fragen können ob sie was aus Kulanz machen, aber so

Wenn ich so etwas lese, Schule (Wirtschaftsgym) bringt doch etwas. Schon toll wenn man das BGB auswendig kennt. Immer wieder lustig wenn man sich mit dem Verkäufer über ein Defektes Gerät unterhält.


----------



## Michu (3. Mai 2011)

C.C.[ASUS] schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, Negatives zu finden ist immer leichter als Positives.
> 
> Ich denke Pierre wird morgen noch mal genauer nachfragen und evtl auch noch ein paar mehr Bilder anfordern.


 

ohje ohje

was daran falsch wenn man hier nur sein recht anfordert
habe ich was falsches gemacht?
NEIN Habe ich nicht

habe nix falsches gemacht habe mir nen Laptop gekauft der Funktioniert nicht
eingeschickt und mit einer Rechung von 589€ wieder zurück gemacht
SUPER KULANZ!!!


----------



## Michu (3. Mai 2011)

C.C.[ASUS] schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, Negatives zu finden ist immer leichter als Positives.
> 
> Ich denke Pierre wird morgen noch mal genauer nachfragen und evtl auch noch ein paar mehr Bilder anfordern.


 
LOW nimm bitte dieses BVB Symbol raus denn sowas ist kein wahrer fan
wohnt bestimmt in Bayern und ist Dortmund fan dann sind die Richtigen


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. Mai 2011)

Michu schrieb:


> was daran falsch wenn man hier nur sein recht anfordert
> habe ich was falsches gemacht?
> NEIN Habe ich nicht



In dem Augenblick wo du anfängst Brocken vom Mainboard (wie z.B. den USB Anschluß) abzubrechen, ist es vorbei mit der Gewährleistung. Und wenn die Hersteller anfangen alles auf Kulanz zu tauschen was die Leute gerne hätten, wären die Geräte relativ unbezahlbar, da diese Tauschereien sonst über den Kaufpreis refinanziert werden müssten.

Insofern geh pfleglicher mit deinem Zeug um oder leb damit das die gesetzliche Gewährleistung keine Vollkaskoversicherung ist.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Mai 2011)

> was daran falsch wenn man hier nur sein recht anfordert
> habe ich was falsches gemacht?
> NEIN Habe ich nicht


 
Ich denke mal der Ton macht die Musik, auch einfordern kann du nix höchsten den möglichen Anspruch geltend machen. Es wäre im nachhinein auch etwas schwer einem möglichen Fehler zu finden wenn das Board einen Schaden aufweist der nicht gedeckelt ist und vielleicht auch nicht mehr auffindbar ist. Kannst du die Nichtfunktion denn als Hardwaremacke " beweisen ", oder war es es ev. eine fehlerhafte Einstellung oder ein Softwareproblem? Die Übergänge können fliessend sein, und wenn hätte man es ev. eher geltend machen sollen. 
PS : Nutze doch bitte den " Bearbeiten-Button ", denn Doppelposts werden nicht gern gesehen.

Warte erstmal die kommende Antwort von denen ab und bleibe lieber sachlich und schreibe so wie auch du gerne angeschrieben wirst.


----------



## SaKuL (3. Mai 2011)

oh man, diese Diskussion ist wirklich sehr amüsant.
Auch wenn es teilweise ganz schön abweicht, muss ich dem TE recht geben, ASUS hat einen grottigen Service, sowas habe ich nur dort erlebt. Notebook war mal knapp 1,5 Monate weg und dann kam erst nen Kostenvoranschlag für eine Reparatur die ca. 95% des Kaufpreises betrug! Genauso wie in diesem Fall hier.
Mit einem Monitor hatte ich ein ähnliches Problem...dort hatte ich dann einfach keine Lust mehr auf den Stress und vor allem auf die Zeitvergeudung und wechselte zu EIZO. Ich weiß, bestimmt dreifach so teuer, aber die Garantie ist auch fünfmal so lang und der Service exzellent.

Ich wünsche dem TE viel Erfolg, dass er noch zu einer guten Lösung hier kommt.
Außerdem hoffe ich darauf, dass der Service von ASUS sich gravierend ändert.

MfG SaKuL


----------



## Low (3. Mai 2011)

Michu schrieb:


> LOW nimm bitte dieses BVB Symbol raus denn sowas ist kein wahrer fan
> wohnt bestimmt in Bayern und ist Dortmund fan dann sind die Richtigen


 
Ich bin kein Fan wenn ich dieses BVB Symbol als Avatar habe und kein Fan wenn ich nicht in Dortmund wohne?
Der Avatar ist schön viel länger drin als du hier im Forum angemeldet bist. Ich wohne nicht in Dortmund, ich wohne 23 Minuten von Dortmund entfernt, bzw. ich brauche 23 Minuten kentucky fried chicken


----------



## Michu (3. Mai 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich denke mal der Ton macht die Musik, auch einfordern kann du nix höchsten den möglichen Anspruch geltend machen. Es wäre im nachhinein auch etwas schwer einem möglichen Fehler zu finden wenn das Board einen Schaden aufweist der nicht gedeckelt ist und vielleicht auch nicht mehr auffindbar ist. Kannst du die Nichtfunktion denn als Hardwaremacke " beweisen ", oder war es es ev. eine fehlerhafte Einstellung oder ein Softwareproblem? Die Übergänge können fliessend sein, und wenn hätte man es ev. eher geltend machen sollen.
> PS : Nutze doch bitte den " Bearbeiten-Button ", denn Doppelposts werden nicht gern gesehen.
> 
> Warte erstmal die kommende Antwort von denen ab und bleibe lieber sachlich und schreibe so wie auch du gerne angeschrieben wirst.


 


Hallo

Bin absolut gerecht und Sachlich jedoch ist es einfach nicht In Ordnung das mein Laptop nicht repariert wird
kann ja direkt näckste mal die Ware beim Hehler kaufen Die Rechung ist ja unwichtig 
ja es war ein Software Problem...er stürzte immer ab und und...

DER KOSTENVORANSCHLAG SAGT ALLES WER HIER UNVERSCHÄMT IST 589€ bei einen Kaufpreis von 599€ 
UND EINEN WARENWERT VON 200-300 € 

DAS SOLLTE JEDEN MAL BEWUSST WERDEN WER HIER AUF KRUMME ART GESCHÄFTE MACHT DAMEN UND HERREN
BIN SOWAS VON AUFGEBRACHT DAS ICH AUF JEDEN FALL WAS MACHEN WERDE MIT MEINEN ANWALT
HIER BEKOMMT MAN JA AUCH NICHT DIE HILFE...

SONDERN WIRD NOCH RUNTER GEMACHT


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Mai 2011)

Würden bitte alle mal wieder runter kommen.

Niemand muss hier jemanden beleidigen oder als "dumm" bezeichnen, das gehört hier nicht her (das ist an mehrere Adressen bezogen).

Dass der USB Port mechanisch beschädigt wurde, wurde schon zugegeben und das ist leider ein Grund, dass Asus eine Instandsetzung des Gerätes ablehnt, das ist hart, ist aber leider so, steht bei ihnen auch so in den AGB.
Dass du dich jetzt hier darüber aufregst, kann ich nachvollziehen, ändert aber nichts an der rechtlichen Lage.
Was du nun machen kannst ist das Notebook reparieren zu lassen, bzw. erst mal den defekten USB Port zu entsorgen, vielleicht läuft das Gerät dann schon wieder besser.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Mai 2011)

Michu schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Bin absolut gerecht und Sachlich jedoch ist es einfach nicht In Ordnung das mein Laptop nicht repariert wird
> kann ja direkt näckste mal die Ware beim Hehler kaufen Die Rechung ist ja unwichtig
> ja es war ein Software Problem...er stürzte immer ab und und...



Ja, das ist auch OK, doch wieso ist der USB Port nun kaputt?
War er schon kaputt, wurde er beschädigt?
Eventuell musst du mal klären, in wie weit dort die Privathaftpflichtversicherung einsetzen kann (näheres kann ich dir natürlich nicht sagen, da musst du mal mit einem Fachmann reden).
Vielleicht könnt ihr euch da einigen.
Du kannst den Laptop zu einem PC Laden bringen, die auch Laptops reparieren, die können sich das Gerät man anschauen.



Michu schrieb:


> DER KOSTENVORANSCHLAG SAGT ALLES WER HIER UNVERSCHÄMT IST 589€ bei einen Kaufpreis von 599€
> UND EINEN WARENWERT VON 200-300 €



Ich hab keine Ahnung, was Asus da reparieren muss, aber Laptops reparieren ist nicht einfach, in der Regel muss ausgetauscht werden und solche Dinge, die Mainboards, usw. müssen extra hergestellt werden, das kostet nun mal.

Es tut mir Leid, dass dein Laptop kaputt ist und dass du kein Ersatz von Asus bekommst, aber es bringt nichts, wenn du deinem Ärger hier Luft machst.
Versuch die Sache sacken zu lassen, frage diese Woche mal nach, in einem PC Shop, was damit los ist, vielleicht können sie dir ja ein Angebot machen.


----------



## CeresPK (3. Mai 2011)

Wieso hast du das NB nicht sofort eingeschickt wo du doch sagtest das es von Anfang an nicht gut lief? 

Und es wäre toll wenn du deinen Umgangston hier mal stark überdenken würdest 

Ich muss ehrlich sagen ich anstelle der ASUS-RMA Abteilung würde dir das NB auch nicht reperieren/austauschen.

MfG Ceres


----------



## Low (3. Mai 2011)

Michu schrieb:


> du vogel ist abgebrochen und habe abgebrochen
> ist egal das ist doch garnicht der punkt ohh man
> 
> du bvb fan ne schande biste


 
Der Punkt ist, dass DU in der Beweispflicht bist. Wie du SELBST geschrieben hast sind sind schon 9 Monate vergangen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Mai 2011)

Michu schrieb:


> du vogel ist abgebrochen und habe abgebrochen
> ist egal das ist doch garnicht der punkt ohh man


 
Was ist denn jetzt genau passiert?


PS:
Noch mal an alle, versucht mal wieder sachlich zu werden, sich gegenseitig anzugreifen führt zu nichts.


----------



## Michu (3. Mai 2011)

CeresPK schrieb:


> Wieso hast du das NB nicht sofort eingeschickt wo du doch sagtest das es von Anfang an nicht gut lief?
> 
> Und es wäre toll wenn du deinen Umgangston hier mal stark überdenken würdest
> 
> ...



Hallo

ja lese oben frage nicht unnötige fragen wieso wieso
ja ich weiss das ich im Recht bin beweise gibts genung
und schreibe hier nix rein wenn du niemals weisst um was es geht


----------



## Gast1111 (3. Mai 2011)

@Michu Du bist überhaupt nicht im Recht! Denn wenn du ein Mainboard oder dergleichen Mechanisch beschädigst (Ob es nun Absichtlich oder ausversehen ist) dann gibt es keine Garantie mehr.
Edit: Es ist nicht dein Thread 
Edit 2: Ich habe dich nun aufgrund deiner unverschämten Kommentare gemeldet


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Mai 2011)

> Der Laptop ging ganz normal ohne Komplikation
> Der USB Port ist abgebrochen weil zufällig mal von meinen kleinen Neffen der USB stick
> Falsch reingesteckt wurde


Das sagt es ja leider schon, so schlimm es auch ist. In dem Fall wäre nur eine Möglichkeit gegeben die hier schon mal erwähnt wurde, wie die Privathaftpflicht


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Mai 2011)

Michu schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ja lese oben frage nicht unnötige fragen wieso wieso
> ja ich weiss das ich im Recht bin beweise gibts genung
> und schreibe hier nix rein wenn du niemals weisst um was es geht


 
Deswegen kannst du das noch mal für alle erklären.
Was ist genau passiert, wieso ist der USB Port kaputt?
Wenn etwas am Notebook defekt ist, dann hat Asus nun mal das Recht eine kostenlose Reparatur abzulehnen.
Wenn das Gerät schon von Anfang an nicht korrekt lief, hättest du es sofort wieder einschicken müssen.


----------



## Low (3. Mai 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> @Michu Du bist überhaupt nicht im Recht! Denn wenn du ein Mainboard oder dergleichen Mechanisch beschädigst (Ob es nun Absichtlich oder ausversehen ist) dann gibt es keine Garantie mehr.


 
Doch, in den ersten 6 Monaten ist der Verkäufer bzw. Hersteller in der Beweispflicht. Das ganze nennt sich Beweislastumkehr.
Du könntest mit dem Hammer das Notebook zerstören, zerkratzen, what ever. Der Verkäufer/Hersteller ist in der Beweispflicht und muss beweisen das es Eigenschuld ist. Falls nicht müssen Sie es ersetzen bzw. Mängle verbessern. Da greifen dann noch viele weitere §en.


----------



## Michu (3. Mai 2011)

*NOCHMAL AN ALLE:*



Also habe mir vor 9 Monate bei Karstadt.de einen Laptop gekauft.

Model: Asus x701

Hat jedoch nach einiger Zeit den Geist aufgegeben ging einfach Nicht mehr,denke es lag am mainboard das problem war von Anfang an es schaltete sich später einfach nicht mehr an

Es wurde kein Kaffe oder dergleichen über den Laptop übergossen 

ein Eigenverschulden ist nicht vorhanden jedoch wurde von meinen kleinen neffen der am Laptop war ein USB Stick falsch eingesteckt wo der Port abbrach,jedoch war und wurde dies nicht der Grund für die Abschickung des Gerätes zu ASUS
Habe sogar selber mit nen Beleg draufgeschrieben das es durch ein Unfall passiert ist mit den USB PORT

Hab es Asus eingeliefert :
Jetzt nach 3 Wochen bekomme ich ne Rechnung / Kostenvoranschlag von 589 € für die Reparatur 
ich wiederhohle Kaufpreis 599€
Jetzt bestimmt noch günstiger...
( Das ist schon der Wahnsinn)

Oder für den rückversand ohne Reparatur 39 € auch nicht schlecht von ASUS Respekt

Grund:Fremdeinwirkung / eigenverschulden

War geschockt und hab mich gefragt was sind das den für ne geile Verbrecherische Art und Weise

Was kann ich tun ?war meine Frage an euch zu 90% nur dumme Antworten bekommen
der ASUS Service denn es HIER gibt finde ich jedoch gut muss ich sagen(meine den hier im Forum) denn anderen der ist schlimmer als schlimm

und mir tun langsam die Fingerweh vom Wiederhohlen
Danke


----------



## Gast1111 (3. Mai 2011)

Low schrieb:


> Doch, in den ersten 6 Monaten ist der Verkäufer bzw. Hersteller in der Beweispflicht. Das ganze nennt sich Beweislastumkehr.
> Du könntest mit dem Hammer das Notebook zerstören, zerkratzen, what ever. Der Verkäufer/Hersteller ist in der Beweispflicht und muss beweisen das es Eigenschuld ist. Falls nicht müssen Sie es ersetzen bzw. Mängle verbessern. Da greifen dann noch viele weitere §en.


 Ja aber er hats vor 9 Monaten gekauft


----------



## Low (3. Mai 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Ja aber er hats vor 9 Monaten gekauft


 Ich habe mich auch nicht auf diesen Fall direkt bezogen, sondern das man durch Eigenverschuldung auch Anspruch auf Gewährleistung hat.


----------



## GxGamer (3. Mai 2011)

Aufgrund der Wortwahl, des Tons, der Beleidigungen und des Offtopics ist hier erstmal Schluss.

Konsequenzen nach Prüfung nicht ausgeschlossen.


----------



## McZonk (3. Mai 2011)

*Wir fassen nochmals zusammen:
*
Mehrere unabhängige User haben jetzt schon einen klaren Weg aufgezeigt und nachvollziehbar argumentiert, warum ASUS die Gewährleistung oder Kulanz abweisen kann. Die 39 Euro "Rückversand" beinhalten sicherlich auch noch den Techniker, der sich mit dem Laptop gewiss eine gute Zeit lang auseinander gesetzt hat (s. ASUS-Supportler: Es wurde sogar mit ausreichend Bildmaterial dokumentiert). Da sich der Threadersteller (und leider auch der eine oder andere User) massiv daneben benommen hat und sich den gesamten Thread über auch beratungsresistent zeigt, werden wir den Thread geschlossen lassen. Lösungswege (Privathaftplicht), für den Fall, dass sich der Schaden, welcher zum Verlust der Gewährleistung führt, wirklich derart ereignet hat, wurden genannt.


----------

